# Can't there be something done about the size of the text in the reply window?!



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

This question has now come up on two different threads but with no response from the Admins so I'm making it more visible by starting a thread.-

Admins - the text is VERY small! Some of us just don't have that kind of vision and the text sizes in the former formats were always big enough. This is so small, at least for me and some others, that's it's even hard to decide dwhether or not you've typed anything correctlyy, much less just read it without some difficulty. Please, can't there be something done about it? Thanks


----------



## cpete (Mar 24, 2008)

+1,000,000,000


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think that at the moment you can only increase the size of everything on the page by clicking command + , but it is only a temporary fix. I originally thought you could change the settings in your browser but apparently this doesn't work due to a bug.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

+ another 1,000,000


----------



## Rufusax (Jul 30, 2009)

i can (almost) see that + another 1,000,000 and raise it + another 1,000,000


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

This bug is due to be fixed in version 4.0.2 of vBulletin.


----------



## Rufusax (Jul 30, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


> This bug is due to be fixed in version 4.0.2 of vBulletin.


   Thanks Pete ....................


----------

